# for the clerks, preferably those who may work in clothing stores



## readytogo (26 Sep 2010)

quick one for the clerks out there,

1)What is the largest size of beret available in the CF
2)What is the largest size of combat helmet available in the CF
3)if the largest size normally available for either 1) or 2) doesnt work can custom ones be made????

I know i have asked about equiptment sizes before but since i have been kitted and no one at stores could give me a definite answer i thought someone here could help me???

Thanks very much

RTG


----------



## Kat Stevens (26 Sep 2010)

Why would a clerk know this?  Seems a supply tech would be more knowledgeable about sizing issues.


----------



## dangerboy (26 Sep 2010)

What size hat do you require?  Or is this just a what if question?


----------



## chrisf (26 Sep 2010)

8 1/2 is the largest beret size available through logistik unicorp, thus presumably available through the system.

(I'd like to meet the man or woman requiring a size 8 1/2... my own head is a 7 3/4 in beret, 8 in field hat...)


----------



## armyvern (26 Sep 2010)

readytogo said:
			
		

> quick one for the clerks out there,
> 
> 1)What is the largest size of beret available in the CF
> 2)What is the largest size of combat helmet available in the CF
> ...



If you have been issued the largest stocked size, but they are still too small for you, the Sup Tech at Clothing Stores needs to take you into the Tailors office; the tailor will take the appropriate measurements and record them onto a "Special Sized Clothing Roll". The Sup Tech then needs to submit that SSCR to Ottawa who will then arrange for custom fitted equipment. A copy will be kept on your clothing docs (ask for a personal photocopy of the SSCR as well) so that whenever you need to replace the custom-made items, the SSCR can be used by Ottawa to call-up the moulds used to construct your first issue of the custom kit. I have seen custom-sized helmets made twice - in both cases, they also required custom gas masks; does your gas mask fit properly?

I can pull you the ref Tuesday from work.


----------



## readytogo (26 Sep 2010)

thanks for the responses

Sig op- next time your in Edmonton look me up and you can meet someone with a bigger head than that....Me

Danger boy- The Corporal at stores seemed to think an 8 3/4 would suffice but im thinking 9

Vern-Thanks very much for the info, If you could pull that reference i would be grateful

RTG


----------



## readytogo (26 Sep 2010)

Vern,

          Would the same rules apply for the combat helmet? the one I was issued will work but its not the most comfortable thing ive ever worn? I think it would be "ok" but if i can get a bigger one it would make wearing it easier?

thanks again

RTG


----------



## PuckChaser (26 Sep 2010)

The issued suspension system in the helmet is not the most comfortable thing in the world. Your helmet should be an inch above your eyebrows (approx) and cover part of your ears. If it sits high on your head, the suspension system is too tight, or you've got a size too small in your helmet.

I've seen too many people with helmets that don't fit, they look like an adult wearing a kids hat.


----------



## NSDreamer (26 Sep 2010)

I saw someone on course who had hooked their suspension system in backward...there was a fun time with the MCpl.


----------



## readytogo (26 Sep 2010)

I would fit into the "adult wearing the kids size helmet" for sure, hopefully they can find or make a custom size one...any idea how long this usually takes?


----------



## PuckChaser (26 Sep 2010)

I'll assume you're using a large helmet. Have you tried loosening both the leather strap and the 550 cord off and see if it fits better? I've never actually seen someone not fit into a large, you must have a lot of knowledge storing up there.


----------



## readytogo (26 Sep 2010)

Puckchaser,

                   I actually found a way to remove the leather strap alltogether which helped a bit, im not sure what the 550 cord is but if you can give me a descriptor i will try that as well.  This is a problem ive dealt with for my entire adult life (took an international oil company almost 2 months to find a hard hat that fit my noggin!!!) What i have will work its just gonna look off.  That being said if i can get one ordered that will fit it will make dealing with a poorly fitting one that much easier!!!

cheers

RTG


----------



## PuckChaser (26 Sep 2010)

If you've gotten the leather strap out and it still doesn't fit, the 550 cord webbing at the top won't work I suspect. Good luck with the special order.


----------



## armyvern (28 Sep 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> ...
> I can pull you the ref Tuesday from work.



Oy!! Is it still Tuesday??  :blotto:

CFSM (Cdn Forces Supply Manual)

Click on "CF Supply Manual" (found on left side of screen);
Click on "Volume 3 - CFSS supply processes";
Click on "Chapter 13 - Clothing and personal equipment";
Click on "Section G - Tailoring, measuring and fitting for footwear and clothing".

Your ref is then: CFSM 3-13G-002 para 4.



> 3-13G-002. *Special size personal allotment clothing, footwear and orthopaedic furniture *
> 
> 4.  Special size clothing:
> 
> ...


----------



## Figment (28 Sep 2010)

readytogo said:
			
		

> thanks for the responses
> 
> 
> Danger boy- The Corporal at stores seemed to think an 8 3/4 would suffice but im thinking 9
> ...


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Sep 2010)

> Hat sizes can be figured out by taking the circumference of your head and dividing by Pi. If you were wearing a size 9 that would mean that your head was more than 28 1/4 inches around.



Sizes in the military are not that of the "real" world.  For instance, I have at least three different sizes of footwear.


----------



## George Wallace (29 Sep 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Sizes in the military are not that of the "real" world.  For instance, I have at least three different sizes of footwear.



It is not the military that is the root of this problem; it is the manufacturers.  You will find that there is no standard pattern established between all the different manufacturers of boots and clothing so what fits from one may not be the same for another.  Think of those T-shirts you may have bought off the shelf in some foreign land on holidays and find that a Large is only a Medium, etc.  Then you have the American boot size 10, which is a UK size 9.5 and Euro 43.......


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Sep 2010)

Yeah, George, I know.  There's no regulations on adult clothing sizes, only children's.


----------



## Bluebulldog (29 Sep 2010)

RTG..

I'm actually surprised no one on here has poked fun at your head size. I for one would love to parade next to you just for the shade.....

Jokes...jokes...

I'm sure it must be a pain.....


----------



## readytogo (29 Sep 2010)

For many years it was a pain, now its just something I have to deal with, everybody has thier burdens to bear (however insignifigant mine is in the scheme of things)  My burden just happens to be attached to the end of my neck!!!

carry on

RTG


----------

